# High Mileage



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup everyone?

I have an 04 1.8s and am starting a new job, but the problem is that I'm putting in about 160 miles per day, round trip to and from work. Any suggestions on how to keep my car at peak, and maximize my gas mileage, until I move up that way? 

I already keep up with my maintenance, getting my oil changes, and required maintenance done, on time and everything. 

I'm looking to find an apartment, closer to the job, but looks like it might be a bit before I find something, so it looks like this car's gonna be doing a lot of work for me. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Use your cruise control as much as you can.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

dmroberson said:


> Sup everyone?
> 
> I have an 04 1.8s and am starting a new job, but the problem is that I'm putting in about 160 miles per day, round trip to and from work. Any suggestions on how to keep my car at peak, and maximize my gas mileage, until I move up that way?
> 
> ...



Really all you can do is regular maintainance and don't drive over 55 mph! Luckly we already have really good gas mileage!


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

SHIFTVAX said:


> Really all you can do is regular maintainance and don't drive over 55 mph! Luckly we already have really good gas mileage!


AMEN, to that!! Thanks.


----------

